# Hamburger Team gewinnt internationalen Hackerwettbewerb



## Newsfeed (11 Dezember 2009)

Das Motto des Wettbewerbs hieß dieses Jahr "Know your enemy!". Die mussten Teams unter anderem Lücken in Browsern simulierter Anwender finden und ausnutzen, um ihnen Geld zu stehlen und sie zum Teil eines Botnetzes zu machen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

